# Upcomming events?



## arctic smoker (Feb 13, 2018)

Going to Las Vegas around March 25-28 and was wondering there is any BBQ competitions in Vegas or surrounding area? I'm from arctic Canada and would love to go one and learn some new techniques. Thanks.


----------

